# Yet another new puppy!



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to add to the IWAP fever, but I just wanted to introduce myself and our new puppy, Luna. We actually don't have her yet - we''ll be picking her up on Friday providing all goes well with her puppy shots today. I've actually been reading and learning on so much on this site since I found it a few months ago. Thanks to all of you for helping me pick out a great breeder and helping get us all set for our new arrival. There is so much wonderful information on here I have to admit I'm quite addicted.

Anyway, I'll be a good forum member and see if I can figure out how to post a picture. We have a few since we've been visiting her once a week since she was a few weeks old.

Okay, I couldn't figure out how to post a picture andI have to run out now, but promise to try again later tonight.

Thanks again to everyone for all your help, even though you didn't know you were giving it!!


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

*Here is a picture, hopefully...*

Here she is at 6 weeks. Will try to post more later...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum - Luna is so pretty ! ! Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Luna is beautiful!
How exciting!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Luna is very pretty. What a sweet face she has.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah another NJ Hav! Welcome.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty! I remember when I first saw Dexter at 4 weeks and then not again until the 10 week, I could not believe all the fluffy hair! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome! Luna is pretty.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

She is a pretty little girl and with a pretty name, too. Welcome! Jane


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

She is just too cute! Welcome.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a cutie! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and Luna. She is a cutie!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum! :wave:
Little Luna is adorable, can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! These are pictures from Monday at 8 weeks. We are all so excited!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, Luna is such a cutie...I swear IWAP so bad!! Can't wait to see more, good luck on Friday


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, little Luna!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Luna is adorable and I know you are getting anxious to bring her home. I hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Luna is adorable! :becky:

Kerri


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome! I love the name Luna! She is really cute and so tiny!!!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Gotta love those eyes - good luck today.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Luna has a beautiful face and such a nice black nose, is your breeder in NJ?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Luna! What a precious name! Good luck bringing her home - looking forward to hearing how your first days go with her!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Today's the day! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone. Luna came home yesterday :whoo: We had a great first day with her. Of course she had an accident 2 minutes after getting home (and a few others after that ), but we also had a few times that she actually used her pee pad. We watch her like a hawk, but it's hard to tell if she's sitting or squatting and she doesn't seem to sniff beforehand. This morning she went on her pad first thing. I thought she was good for at least 45 minutes, but about ten minutes later she went again, this time on the carpet. Oh well, I'm sure we'll get better at recognizing her signs and she'll get better at holding it. As it is right now, we all jump up whenever the poor thing sits down.

She did great in her crate though and slept from 11:30 to 7:30 this morning. I kept waking up at night to see if she was okay. It reminded me of when my kids were newborns and they would sleep through a feeding for the first time.

Everyone has quickly fallen in love with her. Even my husband, who didn't really want a dog, but agreed (actually suggested it) in a moment of weakness. I could use some advice, though, on how to keep the arguing between the kids to a minimum :argue: , especially by 12 and 5 year olds.

Jillnors2: yes, her breeder is from NJ, just 20 minutes away from me. I got so lucky because I was able to visit the pups every week since I was so close.

We took lots of pictures yesterday. Will try to get them uploaded later today if Miss Luna cooperates and gives me some free time


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like you guys are doing great! When you get an answer on the arguing, please let me know what to do! At first they argued over who got to care for the puppy, now they argue over who did it last and whose turn it is now! Arghhhh!!!

We'd love to see photos of your little sweetie!


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*what a beautie*

Luna is sooo beautiful. I also live in NJ? Which breeder did you find? I certainly did not luck out in this state and will get my puppy in a few days from a breeder in PA. I wasn't able to see him since his 5 weeks selection date as it was 2 hours away. It's so nice to see how they progress. Welcome and good luck!


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

Ann, I'm sure that will happen here too! I knew going into this that I would ultimately be responsible for everything. My son has been really great about doggie chores so far but... I'll let you know how long it lasts.

Ahava, I got Luna from Hawkhaven in Burlington. The breeder has been wonderful. I highly recommend her. Is your pup from Woodlands? If so, our pups could be half siblings. Luna's sire's (is that the right term?) name is Jack. When are you bringing your puppy home?

Thanks for all the compliments, guys. I think she's adorable too, but what Hav puppy isn't? I know everyone loves pictures, so i won't disappoint... As you can tell, she loves to lay under the chairs. I guess it makes her feel safe.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi sweet baby girl, Luna. You and your mommy are welcome to the group, even though you've been hanging around for awhile. Damaris, she is a cutie. Enjoy every minute, the puppy time goes by so fast.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG she's so cute!


----------

